# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  A129/B14 Tag 2 neue AO

## Iwano

Hallo,
also ich habe noch mal etwas psychologische Fachliteratur gewlzt und die kommt bereinstimmend zu dem Schluss, dass das "Kurzzeitgedchtnis" eine Sache von Sekunden vielleicht noch ein paar Minuten ist (nach dem Motto: Wieviele Zahlen kann man auf einmal behalten, +-7 etc...)
Wenn wir nicht davon ausgehen mssen, dass Frau Mller in der Arztpraxis zu Hause ist scheidet Lsung D damit eindeutig aus. Ich sehe B (deklaratives, semantisches Gedchtnis) als richtige Lsung.
Oder?

----------


## Unregistriert

ich glaube, dass A richtig ist, weil semantisches Gedchtnis doch eher sowas ist, dass man wei, dass ein Rotkehlchen ein Vogel ist, oder?

----------


## Bierhefe

Semantisches Gedchtnis hat immer mit Fakten zu tun, was hier ja der Fall ist:
Wie? Welche? Wann?
Episodisch wre eher so, wenn man sich an die letzten Ferien erinnert, also an eigene Erlebnisse.
Dementsprechend, wre ich auch fr B

Aber, man wei ja nie, was der Mainzer Karnevalverein meint

----------

